# Crap weather



## Rag1 (May 14, 2008)

I had my dress rehearsal cook scheduled for Friday and it looks like more crappy weather coming in starting on Friday. Only have 3 weeks to the first comp.
On that run Monday out to Ohio I ran into snow in Western Pa.  Global warming my ass.


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2008)

You need to practice in the weather you might be playing in...suck it up old man...and break the bank and get Barb a rain coat...Cuz I know she's the one checking the pit temps...


----------



## Rag1 (May 14, 2008)

What, and get my new banner all wet????  Wives are waterproof.


----------



## WildFireEric (May 15, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> What, and get my new banner all wet????  Wives are waterproof.



They are? damn. I can cancel that hotel reservation for my wife then. I'll just stick her out in the rain so I can get some sleep  (supposed to rain in Chesapeake  on Friday.


----------



## Rag1 (May 15, 2008)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you can do that.....doesn't work with girlfriend though. Not sure about gay couples...there's a few here who can answer that one.


----------

